# Big Brother Season 18 Live feed and more *full spoilers*



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

For those who are asking, here's a thread for you to talk about all episodes as well as anything that happens in the live feeds. This means this thread will have everything including things that haven't yet happened during the episodes. 

If you just want to watch the TV shows and discuss them, look for the individual episode threads and don't discuss future things in them


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I say I'm not going to spoil myself - but I always do. 

I don't watch the live feeds, but I get updates from websites.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

This is the only show that I want to read spoilers on. Mostly because they don't show us what is really going on, and just show us whatever fits into the story-line they are working on.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm taking Paulie, Tiffany, and Da'vonne off my annoying list and giving them a chance. Especially the honorary vets Paulie and Tiffany...they might be OK. Da'Vonne at least is a number for the vets/vets siblings voting block.

I liked James getting in the camera shot with Tiffany out of earshot from everyone but Michelle and talking into the camera to Vanessa.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

For everyone wondering why Paulie was put up even though he is an ally of the vets, he's not a very close ally. The vets formed the 8-pack which is the 4 vets plus Corey, Tiffany, Zakiya, & Michelle. Paulie was left out.

The 5 girls within that alliance have a sub alliance called the Fatal 5.

The other 3 girls (Natalie, Bronte, & Bridgette) are also in an alliance.

Spoilers for new comp & winner & veto winner:

(Spoiler tags since it's week one, but I won't use them next time)



Spoiler



Frank won the "roadkill" comp. They weren't told the winner and he secretly got to name a 3rd nominee. Paul was nominated. I'm not sure if roadkill is the actual name, but multiple people have referred to it as that. Paul won veto. He's expected to save himself with Frank naming Bridgette as the replacement.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I assumed Paulie was overlooked for the 8-person alliance because I assumed it's main objective was to create a voting block that would control this week's vote, and being on the block he can't vote.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Paulie was seen as being too close to Victor for the vets to trust, but slowly, they're starting to trust him more. Today, Tiffany told him her secret.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> For those who are asking, here's a thread for you to talk about all episodes as well as anything that happens in the live feeds. This means this thread will have everything including things that haven't yet happened during the episodes.
> 
> If you just want to watch the TV shows and discuss them, look for the individual episode threads and don't discuss future things in them


Note, or question, if we are using this thread for EVERYTHING, including spoilers and live feed info, should individual threads have "spoilers" in them, as some say right in the thread title?

Obvi, if you don't want to be spoiled, you just need to be careful about what threads you are viewing, but, again, if THIS is the thread for all info, then there shouldn't be spoilers in the other threads......


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Interesting site if you want to read a short synopsis online Big Brother.

http://www.onlinebigbrother.com/


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

jlb said:


> Note, or question, if we are using this thread for EVERYTHING, including spoilers and live feed info, should individual threads have "spoilers" in them, as some say right in the thread title?
> 
> Obvi, if you don't want to be spoiled, you just need to be careful about what threads you are viewing, but, again, if THIS is the thread for all info, then there shouldn't be spoilers in the other threads......


I would say anything that's happened in the Live feeds, Big Brother After Dark, and episodes is fair game here. Speculation is fine.

The episode threads should only really discuss the episodes and speculation, but could still use spoiler tags if needed for other things.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

That was insightful. Some folks were discussing team names. Jozea said Team Sister was the best name. Big surprise. Natalie, referring to Team Unicorn (herself, Bronte, Victor and James), said that was a cool name. Jozea and somebody else (Paul?) said, "I don't get it." Natalie told America to look up Unicorn on urbandictionary.com. Ok.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

question for the community: I'm toying with signing up for the trial of CBS all access just to have the feeds for a week. I don't really intend to keep paying after the trial. Has anyone signed up via AppleTV and how easy was it to cancel? I'm assuming the cancellation would be thru the iTunes app/account?


----------



## celluloidlout (Jul 26, 2004)

jlb said:


> question for the community: I'm toying with signing up for the trial of CBS all access just to have the feeds for a week. I don't really intend to keep paying after the trial. Has anyone signed up via AppleTV and how easy was it to cancel? I'm assuming the cancellation would be thru the iTunes app/account?


I could be wrong on this but I believe on the Apple TV app you use your CBS log in/account info. Canceling would be done on the CBS website. Similar to how you would set up other third party services like Netflix.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well that would make sense


Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Paulie is the new HOH. I'm guessing nominees will be a combo of Paul, Victor, or Bronte. Tiffany kind of dodged a bullet. Since she's close with Paulie, her altercations with Frank will blow over. 

The setup with the team HOHs and the Roadkill really makes it next to impossible for the minority alliance. 

The Battle Back competitions will all be shown on a special Friday episode July 22nd.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

What did I miss? Tiffany's altercations with Frank ?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Sounds like James threw the comp, which based on the setup of it would be easy to do. Also sounds like Paul and Victor figured out he threw it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

angbear1985 said:


> What did I miss? Tiffany's altercations with Frank ?


Nothing too major. They just have conflicting personalities. One night, he snapped at her over wine, and she cried about. The day before Jozea's eviction Frank told the newbies even though his alliance had all agreed not to. Tiffany questioned him about, and he got snippy. She cried again. This was all before the eviction.

Then Friday night, after Victor told Frank that he was nominating her, Frank told her that he didn't know who Victor was nominating. Frank then told Paulie that Tiffany was being nominated. Paulie told Tiffany. She didn't really cry this time, but she knows Frank lied to her.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

So who is Bridgette thinking of putting up? How does everyone feel about Tiffany? What about Frank? Is there something going on between Zekiyah (sp?) and Paulie? I haven't been watching BBAD so don't have a good read on people's true personalities etc yet.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Category 4 is safe this week via Bridgette's win which means Frank, Michelle, and Paulie are immune from being nominated. Frank has Bridgette in his back pocket and the target is Tiffany. Frank has been annoying a lot of his "allies" to the point of a coup d'etat but he's safe this week so they can't act on it (yet).

In my opinion Bridgette and every other girl in the house should walk a fine line this week by smiling and saying "Yes Frank, we're voting out Tiffany.", then surprise Frank by voting out Paul who will probably be on the block as a pawn, or so he'll be told. Whether they'll be organized enough and collectively play poker well enough to pull that off is another issue.

If Tiffany is still in the house she'll continue to be a distraction/target for Frank.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Frank is acting like a major d-bag and needs to go asap.

That is all.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Despite all of the girl power talk, Bridgette let Frank tell her who to put up. She put up Tiffany & Paul. Frank won Roadkill and put up Bronte. Bridgette doesn't know that Frank won Roadkill. In fact, she still doesn't know that he won it the first week and nominated her. 

Tiffany is Frank's target, and while there is a lot of anti-Frank sentiment in the house, no one has yet openly opposed him. 

I've disliked Frank since his last season. He and Boogie had some truly disgusting conversations (including joking about raping Dan's wife), but this year, the physical contact crosses the line. Hopefully, it does not happen again after Day finally yelled at him to stop smacking her butt. 

As for showmances, there's not much happening yet:
Paulie & Zakiyah flirt but really have no chemistry, and it's awkward. 
Nicole acts like a 13 year old with her crush on Corey, but it hasn't really progressed beyond that. 
James & Natalie may be the most sincere of the bunch. Natalie seems to actually like him, and she's genuinely one of the nicest people to have ever been on this show, but one major red flag is that she's constantly talking about how she was wronged by Victor. They were a couple for 3 days during the first week.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Wooow! Ok, tyvm - def gives some good insight. 

I remember strongly disliking Frank in his season - but couldnt remember why. I also remember respecting his comp wins. 

Cool about Nat being the nicest. I assumed it would've been Bronte or Bridgette.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't remember Frank at all in his last season. But tonight they really showed him in a bad light.

Now it makes sense that Victor was an a-hole to Nat. Did she dump him? That would explain a lot.

I went to the wiki to see who Frank last pick as the 3rd nom and it posted who won this week's veto!  That's the last time I'll go there!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Stuff like winners of Veto get posted in here, too.

This is the live spoiler thread, so be careful if you don't want to know things prior to the show airing...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yup, and that's why I entered. I already knew who won this week's PoV.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Yup, and that's why I entered. I already knew who won this week's PoV.


OK - cool! :up:

I just wanted you to know in case you came back in!!!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

When and how did Bridgette sprain her ankle? She's on crutches as of midnight PDT 7/11. I don't watch live internet feeds, just BBAD, occasionally.

Looks like they had a party after Sunday's airing, with Steak and booze. They are debating what type of beer it was. They all seem drunk. Paul is asking for more booze. Apparently, those that know beer claim it was a quality lager.

BBAD is normally boring as heck, unless they get booze. Last time, Paul was a crazy funny drunk, until he passed out on the couch (that's when Jame put whipped cream in his hand and got some in his beard). The CBS edit didn't show any of that

[edit] Birthday party for Z. Sounds like Bridgette hurt herself walking drunk in high heels.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Bridgette hurt her ankle celebrating after the veto competition. We should see it on tomorrow's show.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow. There was passing mention early in the week of a possible script flip but it never seemed like it would have popular support. So what I'm hearing tonight on BBAD is shocking. I mean, it's based on a logic I supported all week and would have argued for (if they're targeting Frank next week they should be trying to weaken him rather than take out one of his enemies in Tiffany), but there's still enough of a twist to my expectations of what the possible top two scenarios were that I'm stunned. Pretty smart though given what I learned in tonight's broadcast episode about Frank confessing his Roadkill activities to Bridgette. If what I'm hearing is true and not just poker faces, now I'm expecting Bronte to be evicted just to damage Frank's working relationship with Bridgette and send him into shock immediately before the HOH competition.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Wow. There was passing mention early in the week of a possible script flip but it never seemed like it would have popular support. So what I'm hearing tonight on BBAD is shocking. I mean, it's based on a logic I supported all week and would have argued for (if they're targeting Frank next week they should be trying to weaken him rather than take out one of his enemies in Tiffany), but there's still enough of a twist to my expectations of what the possible top two scenarios were that I'm stunned. Pretty smart though given what I learned in tonight's broadcast episode about Frank confessing his Roadkill activities to Bridgette. If what I'm hearing is true and not just poker faces, now I'm expecting Bronte to be evicted just to damage Frank's working relationship with Bridgette and send him into shock immediately before the HOH competition.


Frankly, I would love to see anything that shakes this group up!

It appears that 5 of them are talking about voting out Bronte. But you never know - it could just be talk. But it would be interesting!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I hope it happens, that would be great!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The flip Tuesday night was killed by Paulie publicly opposing it to his alliance, and Nicole secretly opposing it because she wanted to work with Frank going forward. Last night's flip gained a lot of momentum when Michelle told Paulie that they would just do it without him and didn't need his vote. This time, the flippers that are keeping Tiff plan to keep Day & James out of the loop. It seems the secret to getting Nicole on board is to let her take the credit for the move.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm seeing people analyzing the votes in the episode thread. The votes didn't matter at all. Everyone was in on the plan except Natalie/Frank/Bridgette. They just planned the votes to make it 5-4.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

Has anyone told Cabbage Patch Bridgette that it was Frank that nominated Bronte?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

EscapeGoat said:


> Has anyone told Cabbage Patch Bridgette that it was Frank that nominated Bronte?


She knows he won the Roadkill, so she knows he nominated her.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> I'm seeing people analyzing the votes in the episode thread. The votes didn't matter at all. Everyone was in on the plan except Natalie/Frank/Bridgette. They just planned the votes to make it 5-4.


I'm working my way through the writeups on Joker's from last night. Looks like Frank was pushing everyone hard to find out who 'flipped'.

I hate that the HOH's team is safe. I hope they ditch the team thing soon.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I hate that the HOH's team is safe. I hope they ditch the team thing soon.


Yeah - I HATE the whole team is safe thing.

Or if you want to do it, make the whole team safe for the initial nominations, but allow ANYONE to be renominated or roadkill.

That would make it more interesting/fairer IMHO.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I get what they were trying to do with the teams, attempting to create interesting sub alliances from the start where you'd balance alliances between groups as well as wanting to keep your own team safe so you have a better chance of winning and being safe the next week. 

But in practice, the teams really haven't worked out that way. It's mostly just served as a way to limit the number of potential people you could nominate. And as people want to see the battle to get Frank out, he's always been safe and that's been way less interesting.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So what is it looking like for tonight? Is Tiff a goner, or has she some how gotten the house to get Da out?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

A little late now, but it was hopeless for Tiff this week. She could get 4 votes in Frank, Bridgette, Nicole, & Corey, but the 5th was impossible mostly due to Paulie's obsession with getting her out. 

I'm not sure if anyone here follows preseason rumors, but it was pretty well known that Tiffany would be on this season. Paulie had heard this rumor and was coached by Derrick to get her out as soon as possible. It never really seemed to click with Paulie that Tiffany was a completely different person than Vanessa.


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

realityboy said:


> A little late now, but it was hopeless for Tiff this week. She could get 4 votes in Frank, Bridgette, Nicole, & Corey, but the 5th was impossible mostly due to Paulie's obsession with getting her out.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone here follows preseason rumors, but it was pretty well known that Tiffany would be on this season. Paulie had heard this rumor and was coached by Derrick to get her out as soon as possible. It never really seemed to click with Paulie that *Tiffany was a completely different person than Vanessa.*


She was? From the way she acted in the house I can't agree with the bolded statement.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

whoknows55 said:


> She was? From the way she acted in the house I can't agree with the bolded statement.


She had the same mannerisms and was emotional, but strategically, they were nothing alike. I don't think she honed the same skills being a high school teacher that Vanessa did playing poker professionally. She could never read a room or tell when she was being lied to.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It seemed Paulie took the crying not as being emotional but as the identical game playing act that he assumed Vanessa's crying was.

I get it - whether deliberate or not it's less fun to spend the whole summer with someone who is erratic and could go into a 'nobody loves me' tantrum on any given day. Too high maintenance, and letting yourself get drawn into it could leave you vulnerable in the game.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Paul just found the secret room. Inside, there are 12 envelopes. One for each houseguest that figures out the clues. They cannot open the envelopes until after they get evicted. One of them has a round trip ticket that will let the person return to the house.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The odds aren't good but I'll root for Frank to get that ticket. I'm concerned once he's gone the newbies will steamroll the returnees out of there. The returnees need to go back to their original circling of the wagons even if it's temporarily unpleasant for Da to have common interests with Frank.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Has the veto comp happened yet? Who won? Did the plan to backdoor Da happen?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Natalie won the care package from America, which was the 'Never-Not Pass'.

Paul won HOH.

Bridgette and Paulie were the nominations. Paulie volunteered to go up in the hopes he could win the POV and pull himself off, and then they could put up DaVonne.

Paulie did win the POV, so now we are waiting on the ceremony this afternoon to see if they are really going to back-door DaVonne.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Paulie used the veto to pull himself off the block.
The renom was DaVonne.

So now Bridgette and DaVonne are on the block.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Ooh! Looks like there's going to be some drama!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> Ooh! Looks like there's going to be some drama!


ding, ding


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So funny if Da follows Frank out the door.

They really have no one but themselves to blame. The returnees were sitting pretty good until they started getting nervous with each other (mainly just Frank and Da, with a little Nicole sprinkled in).


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

This could get good! Finally!


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Da has to be going crazy in the house right now.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

According to the feeds, her allies are telling her that she is safe, she's just a pawn.

She kind of believes it, and she kind of doesn't. So she doesn't know whether to start fighting to stay or not.


Oh, and Michelle is taking fiber pills to help her with some bathroom issues.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Just read that a new season of BB will start right after this one ends, and will only be on the CBS streaming service. 10 weeks

http://www.tvguide.com/news/big-brother-new-fall-season-cbs-all-access/


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Just read that a new season of BB will start right after this one ends, and will only be on the CBS streaming service. 10 weeks
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/news/big-brother-new-fall-season-cbs-all-access/


I'll pass.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I enjoy BB but wouldn't pay a dime to watch it.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

New HOH is Victor.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And he's likely nominating Michelle/Zakiyah per request from PP with Zakiyah most likely the target.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Michelle can not go soon enough! She is soooo whiney. And mean to Bridgett. I don't get the Bridgett hate - other than maybe she was just aligned with Frank - and I didn't really get the Frank hate. He said some stupid things to girls in the house, but he apologized and I think he was genuinely apologetic. And I think Da' was dishing as good as she got.

No houseguest really wows me - but there are some I could do without... Michelle is one of them.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Thursday is double-eviction night.

James won the care package. He can nullify two players votes at the first eviction.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

dthmj said:


> No houseguest really wows me - but there are some I could do without... Michelle is one of them.


Nicole is another.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> Thursday is double-eviction night.
> 
> James won the care package. He can nullify two players votes at the first eviction.


Woot! I voted a lot for James. Mostly because I trust his judgement in the house. Although I probably shouldn't after he put Bridgett and Frank up when he said he wouldn't.

But I like James - liked him last season too.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Nominations are in - Victor nominated Michelle & Zakiyah

Michelle is apparently sobbing uncontrollably.

And Michelle is the current target as of now.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

dthmj said:


> Michelle can not go soon enough! She is soooo whiney. And mean to Bridgett. I don't get the Bridgett hate - other than maybe she was just aligned with Frank - and I didn't really get the Frank hate. He said some stupid things to girls in the house, but he apologized and I think he was genuinely apologetic. And I think Da' was dishing as good as she got.
> 
> No houseguest really wows me - but there are some I could do without... Michelle is one of them.


I'm fine with Michelle going this week. She is whiny. Although she's not the only one. Nicole's just as bad or worse. I don't feel like she's been that mean to Bridgette though. They never got along due to the eyebrow incident* and Michelle's jealousy of Bridgette's relationship with Frank, but they mainly avoided each other.

Michelle did one truly nice thing for Bridgette when she was nominated next to Frank. Paul had decided that he wanted to get Bridgette to hate Frank so he told her that he had been throwing her under the bus all week, wanted her gone, etc. Michelle, in front of Frank, let Bridgette know that none of that was true. Frank was always loyal to her.

Zakiyah has probably been just as mean to Bridgette. She and the other girls threw a birthday party for Zakiyah's stuffed giraffe, Raffe, while ignoring Bridgette's birthday just to be spiteful. Zakiyah also threw away Bridgette's cookies on at least one occasion.

*Early in the season, while Jozea was still there, Paul was talking to some houseguests including Bridgette when Tiffany walked by. Paul said that he wished that she would pass out & die. Bridgette said that was too far and that she would resuscitate her, but maybe she'd shave off her eyebrow. This was repeated back to Michelle as if it was about her, and she never liked Bridgette after that.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Paulie won veto. No word yet on if he's gonna use it. So far, Vic is opposed.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh, I hope he doesn't. Then Zakiyah can see what a snake he really is!!!


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Oh, I hope he doesn't. Then Zakiyah can see what a snake he really is!!!


Well, she knows he dropped after her and did nothing but then again it may be a part of her plan to just stay quiet and act cool. It's working so far as the target has switched from her to Michelle.

Paulie didn't use the veto. Don't know what Zaki reaction was.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is one of those seasons where I really dislike almost everyone.

I really don't care who wins - I guess if I had to pick it would be James or Natalie. The rest of them suck.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Amen! Couldn't agree more. They're all annoying. By default, I'm rooting for James or Nat too... I had hoped it would be Nicole since I really liked her on her season, but she's lost her charm.


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

A lot of the feed watchers are talking about Zakiyah showing symptoms of being pregnant. There's no hard evidence and it is likely just over-reacting.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Whoa, getting caught up on what happened last night. Great recaps on Joker's. Looks like Mich may be staying! Mich, Bridge, James, Nat, and Paul are going to flip the house after figuring out how Paulie has been playing them all. At least, that's how it sounds now. Of course anything can happen.

I can't stand Paulie. I can't wait to see his face when Z gets voted out....well his, and Nicory's! I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I'd love it if they go against 'the house' aka, Paulie!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Did you see Paulie pee in the hot tub?

He is not only an a-hole, he is a gross a-hole.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Didn't see it, but read about it. Also read that soon after he was in the hot tub.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Paulie's game is imploding tonight. People actually calling out the arrogant Derrick wannabe that thinks he's running the house. Where was this in BB16? Maybe this cast isn't as horrible as they seem. Too bad tomorrow's DE. All of this footage will be on the cutting room floor except for some flashbacks on Sunday's episode depending on how the 2nd eviction goes.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Paulie's game is imploding tonight. People actually calling out the arrogant Derrick wannabe that thinks he's running the house. Where was this in BB16? Maybe this cast isn't as horrible as they seem. Too bad tomorrow's DE. All of this footage will be on the cutting room floor except for some flashbacks on Sunday's episode depending on how the 2nd eviction goes.


I dunno - they are pretty good about making sure the juicy stuff gets on the show asap. And there hasn't been that much juicy stuff, so this could be good! I know DE episodes are tight timing-wise, but they could squeeze something in...you never know!


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Ohhh, Natalie (I think Bridg & Mich joined in later) told Zaki EVERYTHING Paulie has been saying/doing!! Let her know she was original target and it was his idea etc. Naturally Zaki cried and then confronted him. She told him everything they told her - even unrelated game stuff. Paulie of course denied it and said Nat is just saying this cuz of the fight. Zaki pretends to believe him, and tells the girls she 100% believes them... Zaki continues to cuddle with Paulie under the guise of game play until after eviction, but it doesnt seem true as bedtime they were more than cuddling under the covers!

I'm unsure of how the fight started but what I gathered is Nat accused Paulie of saying inappropriate things & trying to hit on her several times. Paulie told Natalie she was "as fake as the things on her chest." Then the house disrupted with everyone taking a side.

per http://bigbrotherlivefeedupdates.blogspot.com/2016/08/big-meech-unleashed-its-revenge-type.html 
Michelle (walking through kitchen):I'm so glad America won't see someone win 500K and then pick up some random girls at a bar to spend $800 on and then leave them in Vegas.
Paulie: You're right! They'll see a Super Fan who sucks at playing this game.
Michelle: Hey, I blew up your game, and that's all that matters to me.
Paulie: You blew up nothing!
Michelle, stomping past the Memory Wall: You're not winning, and that's all that matters in my heart.
Paulie: Oh, you think so?
Michelle: You wanna bet?
Paulie: What about 500K?
Michelle, yelling from down the hall: You won't have it.
Paulie: You won't have it either.
Paulie: Somebody's upset...Ian will never like her now.
Paulie (from another room): Oh, are you crying in there?
Michelle: I'm not crying! I'm laughing! You don't scare me! This is the best night ever!
Paulie: If you have the Round Trip ticket I'll turn around and evict your ass AGAIN!
Paulie: Don't worry....I'm not counting your Jury vote!

Update: Later in the eve, Paulie says to Corey he cared for and loved Zaki.

Paulie: I 'never fing cared' I loved Zaki so much to death and I will definitely try to hang out with her after this.(sic)

Is this guy for real???


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Ugg so disappointed that Corey won. I was hoping for a surprise vote out of Paulie.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow, Victor won HOH again!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm baffled that Bridgette was the only one to know what a feminist was. She said that she would defend Natalie from Paulie because she was a feminist at heart and couldn't stand to see a guy talk to a girl that way. Paulie thinks that being a feminist is the same as being a racist just against men. He doesn't understand how she could be a nurse and a feminist since she'd have to treat male patients. Corey was shocked that she would admit that she was a feminist. Natalie says that she's not a feminist, she's just for girl power.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

These people are morons.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Jersey. Gym, tan, laundry.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

So it's gonna be another boring week. Ugg. The Care Package better go to one of the girls so they can be safe and have the hopes of making things more interesting.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Everyone eligible for the care package I just as soon went home.

I guess at this point I'm rooting for James and Natalie. Maybe Victor.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

DancnDude said:


> So it's gonna be another boring week.


Not if Paul got into Victor's ear. Probably not the best week to go to war though because production will undoubtedly fix it so that any evicted guy has the roundtrip ticket.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Victor plans on putting up Paulie & Corey. I think it'll be a fun week.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Victor plans on putting up Paulie & Corey. I think it'll be a fun week.


That would be great! I've got to get caught up on the feed recaps. Last I saw, Victor was going to backdoor Paulie (I guess Vic now knows what it means to backdoor!)

Has Corey been sandbagging? I was shocked that he won HOH and POV after not winning anything all season.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Victor plans on putting up Paulie & Corey. I think it'll be a fun week.


Oh. Yeah!

This is gonna be great - we just have to hope Paulie does not win Veto...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> That would be great! I've got to get caught up on the feed recaps. Last I saw, Victor was going to backdoor Paulie (I guess Vic now knows what it means to backdoor!)
> 
> Has Corey been sandbagging? I was shocked that he won HOH and POV after not winning anything all season.


Paul talked him out of the backdoor plan. It's not that great with only 8 people left, and if it failed, they'd be stuck wasting a week on Nicole. This way, they get one of them (barring a Roundtrip ticket).

One issue with Corey was that at the beginning of the season, he stopped taking his ADD medication. He didn't bring it or think he needed it. He just started taking it again a few days ago. I'm not sure if it's been long enough to make a difference or not. He does seem less spacey.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

A few moments after the start of BBAD last night, someone off camera (I think it was Paulie) said "You just can't get rid of that f***ing whore." I assume he was referring to Michelle, but there wasn't a lot of context around the statement.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

If Paulie said it, he probably meant Nat.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Paul talked him out of the backdoor plan. It's not that great with only 8 people left, and if it failed, they'd be stuck wasting a week on Nicole. This way, they get one of them (barring a Roundtrip ticket).
> 
> One issue with Corey was that at the beginning of the season, he stopped taking his ADD medication. He didn't bring it or think he needed it. He just started taking it again a few days ago. I'm not sure if it's been long enough to make a difference or not. He does seem less spacey.


I remember Corey telling Nic that BB wouldn't let him take the meds while he's in the house as it was an advantage. But my memory is crap so could be that's not what happened.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

Nicole got the care package, so she's safe this week. If Victor sticks with the plan we should see Corey or Paulie get voted out this week.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I remember Corey telling Nic that BB wouldn't let him take the meds while he's in the house as it was an advantage. But my memory is crap so could be that's not what happened.


The way that I heard it, they told him that it would be an advantage and suggested that he not take them, and I think he agreed so it was still ultimately his decision. I don't think they would withhold subscribed meds without permission. I'm not sure why it changed though.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It's strange that Paulie and Corey seem to be blaming James for their predicament rather than Victor and/or Paul.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Victor (the HoH) won the Power Of Veto.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Paulie was crying within minutes of being nominated. Now, he's threatening not to go to jury. He also said that he lied to Big Brother about seeing a psychiatrist and that his psychiatrist recommended for him not to go on the show. I don't think I've ever seen someone come apart so completely after losing control. Maybe Amanda S15 or Audrey last year.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, it's really looking like Paulie is unstable and probably shouldn't be on the show at all. I was enjoying hating on him, but now I'm worried about him as well as the rest of the cast if he really is mentally ill.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

realityboy said:


> Paulie was crying within minutes of being nominated. Now, he's threatening not to go to jury. He also said that he lied to Big Brother about seeing a psychiatrist and that his psychiatrist recommended for him not to go on the show. I don't think I've ever seen someone come apart so completely after losing control. Maybe Amanda S15 or Audrey last year.


I would think this is something BB would follow-up on? that he did go and see one?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

angbear1985 said:


> I would think this is something BB would follow-up on? that he did go and see one?


BB has one on staff. (Dr. Zachary unless she's been replaced in the past few years), and it sounded like Paulie has an appointment with her today.

Edit: If he were in need of help, the BB house is a pretty safe place for him. He's under 24 hour surveillance and has no access to weapons or drugs. Even their knives are plastic.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OMG - I can't believe what a cry-baby sore-loser Paulie is - on top of being a huge d-bag.

I seriously can not wait for him to be evicted.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I agree. He's just throwing a tantrum because things didn't go his way.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

realityboy said:


> I agree. He's just throwing a tantrum because things didn't go his way.


EXACTLY.

His only "mental" problem is that he is a d*ck.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

As expected, Victor did not use the power of veto.

The noms (Paulie and Corie) remain on the block.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Yay!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Did Paulie cry?

I hope he BAWLS on Thursday night when they kick his ass to the curb.

A-hole.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Did Paulie cry?
> 
> I hope he BAWLS on Thursday night when they kick his ass to the curb.
> 
> A-hole.


He cried at the end of the episode Sunday in the DR when he was upset that he was put up next to Corey. He said he knew it was a competition, but he didn't seem to really get it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Frylock said:


> He cried at the end of the episode Sunday in the DR when he was upset that he was put up next to Corey. He said he knew it was a competition, but he didn't seem to really get it.


Yeah, I saw that.

He doesn't care about Corey. He doesn't care about anything but himself. He was crying because he knows his days are numbered. Up until Sunday, he has been getting a pretty amazing edit but the truth is finally out there (although the CBS audience didn't even see the worse of it).

He is a bully and a sore loser. And when things don't go his way, he is a cry-baby.

I have NO sympathy for him. He has been such a nasty a-hole. You get what you give.

Cry, baby, cry.

Can't wait to see you go!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> His only "mental" problem is that he is a d*ck.


I agree, but it's also possible that he has mental issues. On the live feeds he said he lied on his application for the show. His Dr told him he should not do the show. If he really is mentally ill, I feel bad for him. But there's also evidence that he's just a big cry baby jerk. Either way, I'll be glad to see him go.

I'm very surprised that they showed on the Sunday episode what really lead to his being on the block. I don't watch the feeds, but I've been reading Joker's and the subreddit all week. Wow, entertaining stuff!


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

Has there been any talk about voting out Corey instead of Paulie? It seems like it might be a better move to take out a stronger player and break up a showmance. Paulie is broken and powerless. He might win an HOH and take somebody out, but he has little chance or regaining long term power in the house.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Paulie is WAY stronger. Look at how many comps he won.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Corey is not a threat. 

Paulie is better in comps.

Get Paulie out now, then either Corey or Nicole next week and you have totally destroyed "that side" of the house.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Voting out Paulie breaks up a showmance as well. The showmance he has with himself. From now on it will be difficult NOT to break up a showmance since everyone remaining in the house except Michelle is in one.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Voting out Paulie breaks up a showmance as well. The showmance he has with himself. From now on it will be difficult NOT to break up a showmance since everyone remaining in the house except Michelle is in one.


Paul is not in a showmance. Neither is Victor.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes they are! They're in a Bromance


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Exactly. They have a final two and have to stick together to defend against the other couples. For all intents and purposes they're the strongest couple in the house.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

There's talk of James & Natalie teaming up with Nicole & Corey to go against Paul. It's highly dependent on the winner of the HOH being played now, but Paul could be in trouble. He's playing a good game, but up until last week, he was just as obnoxious as Paulie. PP can't all be blamed on Paulie.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Natalie won HOH. She hasn't decided what to do yet. Of course, she has no idea that she's only going to get to nominate one person.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm so glad Paulie was voted out. And that no one threw him a sympathy vote. His claim that the tears were a strategy is complete BS. And his comment that tears don't work for men as well as they work for women just shows what a complete jerk he is.

Wow, Nat winning an HOH is pretty interesting. I'm not sure why she wants to work with Nicorey? Corey was just as bad as Paulie regarding comments about Nat. He joined in Paulie's clapping after the confrontation in the HOH room. And Nic hasn't been playing at all (except with Corey under the covers.) Hopefully Paul and Vic will do some campaigning or one of them will get ACP. I want to see Nicorey go up and one of them go home!


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Currently seems like Nat is leaning towards putting up Vic & Paul, with Paul as the target. But her thoughts don't really matter until Care Package recipient is announced.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I hope Paul gets it this week.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Michelle won ACP. That's gonna put a crimp in Nat's plan.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm kind of glad. I don't want Paul gone. He'd play with them... 
sure, Victor can go, even though I think he did really well this week. Why do she and James now want to play with Nicole and Corey?

It was annoying that Nicole turned on all of the other 'vets' when she hooked up with Corey - don't bring her back in now.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

From what I've read, Nat's mad that Paul started the FT comments. Paulie stirred the pot before he left by ratting out Paul, and Nat's now mad at Paul. Also, Nat thinks that she and James stand a better chance in comps against Nicorey, but that seems to be her secondary reason behind the FT stuff.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Michelle won ACP. That's gonna put a crimp in Nat's plan.


Or not. Looks like Nat is talking Michelle into putting up Vic and Paul.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Or not. Looks like Nat is talking Michelle into putting up Vic and Paul.


Yeah, I never saw why it would mess up anything. The last thing Michelle needs is to burn bridges with more people. It helps her just as much as anyone else to get rid of one of the guys winning all the comps, and it's limited blood on her hands since that's the way it was going to go down even without her being co-HOH. If she tried nominating somebody else (Nicole) she probably couldn't get the votes to evict her anyway.

James though - she'd have a real shot to get him out with Natalie unable to vote but like I said she'd be isolating herself in the house even more than she already is.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

So the HOH and Co-HOH each got to nominate someone.
Natalie (HOH) and Michelle (Co-HOH) have nominated Paul and Victor.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I like this move. Not because I like Nicole & Corey, but because it shakes things up. It's more fun when everyone is looking out for their own best interests rather than forming majority alliances. 

I also haven't forgotten that Paul was just as bad as Paulie as a member of PP. He actually was the one to coin the FT nickname for Nat. Victor's slightly better but it was only 2 weeks ago that he was all about the boys and throwing beads at the girls that he nominated.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Geez, Paul blew up about his nom (They have a F5 deal, so why would they target him $ Vic, before Nic & Corey?!?) and now after hashing things out Mich & Nat are crying and regret putting Paul (& Vic) up. New plan now seems to be backdooring Corey. 
I can't stand Paul, but if he succeeds in taking the target off his back (once again) I gotta give him credit for playing a great game.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I wanted Nat and Michelle to stick to the plan to put up Nicorey just because Nicorey annoy me. They are soooooooo booooorrrrrrriiiinnnngggg (and yes, the way Nicole whines annoys me, too.) Paul and Vic are mega entertaining. Other than that, I don't really care who goes home.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Paul won POV, so he will obviously pull himself off the block.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Nooooooooo!! I wanted Paul gone so badly... But maybe Vic or Corey going is best since they're the only ones who can challenge Paulie for the returning house guest spot.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Aren't the numbers on Natalie's side? If Michelle puts Corey up, James and Nicole vote to send victor home, Paul votes for Corey, Vic goes home.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Aren't the numbers on Natalie's side? If Michelle puts Corey up, James and Nicole vote to send victor home, Paul votes for Corey, Vic goes home.


But does Nat & James really want to get rid of Victor or Corey? I think either would be a valid choice. But, getting rid of Corey leave Nic alone. Getting rid of Victor still leaves Meech and Paul.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> But does Nat & James really want to get rid of Victor or Corey? I think either would be a valid choice. But, getting rid of Corey leave Nic alone. Getting rid of Victor still leaves Meech and Paul.


At this point, I think they need to play the numbers. Keeping Nicole and Corey helps them get out Victor (comp beast). Then they still have the numbers to try and get rid of Paul.

After that, I would go after Corey. If I were Nat & James, I would make a side deal with Mich for final 3...use Corey and Nicole to get out Victor and Paul, then turn the tables.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

TriBruin said:


> Getting rid of Victor still leaves Meech and Paul.


So? There's a chance they would team up but it's not a 100% given. She likes Victor but might not want anything to do with Paul. Given the choice would they rather deal with Michele & Paul plus Nicole & Corey (with Michele and Nicole gunning for each other) OR Michele, Victor & Paul with Nicole a sitting duck.... it should be no contest. The best strategy is keep as much of a balance of power as possible (unless in the last two weeks all the power goes to you).

Also, Victor is so good at comps I want him to go to the jury house to help make sure Paulie doesn't get back in the game. With both Bridget and Victor in that comp I like Paulie's chances of losing.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Victor back in the game now on his 3rd life. James, Nicole, and Paul still battling for HOH.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Victor back in the game now on his 3rd life. James, Nicole, and Paul still battling for HOH.


I really don't like this idea allowing someone to come back once voted out. Survivor pulls that crap with Redemption Island.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

BOOOO!!!!!!! But at least Paulie didn't win.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Nicole HOH, James jumped off so Nicole can get a letter from her family.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Also, Care Package voting opened tonight at 12am EDT. it's only open until 1pm EDT on Friday. Corey, Victor, & Paul are the only eligible hgs, and it's not a great CP (5k bribe), but if you want to vote, there's not much time.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

With those three the bribe can't affect the game too much this week anyway. It's just a pretext for them to give their best friend in the house $5,000.

After all the BS this week about bringing back a jury member the house is set up in the exact same position it was a week ago so it was a wasted week. I suppose Nicole could fantasize about targeting Michelle but in all practicality the house has to target Paul and Victor again.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Nicole is definitely targeting Meech. She's either nominating Vic or James next to her, but it doesn't matter as long as Nicole & Corey want Meech gone, they have the votes. 

Hopefully Meech pulls out the veto win, or Nicole & Corey change their mind to make this week interesting. I can't see the Care Package helping much at all.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> Nicole is definitely targeting Meech. She's either nominating Vic or James next to her, but it doesn't matter as long as Nicole & Corey want Meech gone, they have the votes.
> 
> Hopefully Meech pulls out the veto win, or Nicole & Corey change their mind to make this week interesting. I can't see the Care Package helping much at all.


Can't believe Paul is not the target after the crap he pulled this week.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, that was a wasted week...


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Possibly a mistake that could come back to haunt James letting Nicole be HOH. If she successfully wastes the week on Michelle the first people Paul and Victor are targeting are James and Natalie.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> Nicole is definitely targeting Meech. She's either nominating Vic or James next to her, but it doesn't matter as long as *Nicole & Corey want Meech gone, they have the votes. *
> 
> Hopefully Meech pulls out the veto win, or Nicole & Corey change their mind to make this week interesting. I can't see the Care Package helping much at all.


The assumption being that Paul is going to vote with them?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes. If Victor is on the block with Michelle he's voting out Michelle. Plus he's trying to partner with Nicole/Corey to vote out James/Nat first. Worst case for Nicole the vote is 2-2 and she is the tiebreaker.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Squeak said:


> The assumption being that Paul is going to vote with them?


If Vic or Paul are up, the other votes out Meech. If James or Natalie are up, the other one votes out Meech. Corey votes out Meech & worst case, Nicole breaks the tie. I know it's not great gameplay to let duos stick around, but it sure makes it easier to know where the votes are.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Corey won the care package.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Nicole nominated Paul and Michelle.

Michelle seems to be the target.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Nicole won the POV.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm doing the free week of CBS All Access in order to view the feeds. Today I caught "BB Nature Watch with Victor Arroyo". He's hilarious. Started about 3:10 BBT (Big Brother Time). He started out viewing Big Meech and then picked up some props from the safari room and checked out the dangerous animals around the back yard watering hole.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And that's the only thing that happened this week. It's been one of the least exciting weeks ever. James, Natalie, & Michelle haven't even had a conversation with Nicole about the vote. They still assume Paul's going. 

Corey did give the bribe to Victor in exchange for Victor voting out Michelle. He was doing it anyway so it was basically just a gift.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I seriously doubt Nicole's thought process here. Do none of them realize the beast that victor is and how good of a social game Paul is playing? Do they just forget stuff week to week?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Speaking of Victor being a comp beast, he won HOH.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Nicole is an idiot.

Even if she makes it to final 4 with Victor and Paul, she won't go any farther.

At least with James and Natalie, she had a shot.

Stupid.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And Corey won veto. Looks like Nicole's wish will come true. She'll be the only girl with 4 guys.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> And Corey won veto. Looks like Nicole's wish will come true. She'll be the only girl with 4 guys.


They are gonna boot Natalie? I thought for sure they would boot James.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Nicole & Corey see her as a bigger threat. Paul agrees, and Victor's going along with it since he doesn't vote this week anyway.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

realityboy said:


> Nicole & Corey see her as a bigger threat. Paul agrees, and Victor's going along with it since he doesn't vote this week anyway.


 again, they are complet and utter idiots who lucked into this position. Natalie would crumble without James and James has already proven that he's a beast at endurance comps.


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> again, they are complet and utter idiots who lucked into this position. Natalie would crumble without James and James has already proven that he's a beast at endurance comps.


Agreed. Remember this is the house that voted to keep Paul in the house.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Corey own HOH


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Enrique said:


> Corey own HOH


You could tell that was going to happen after watching about 30 seconds of the comp.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Squeak said:


> You could tell that was going to happen after watching about 30 seconds of the comp.


When they started I thought James might have a chance because he's low to the ground and might have better balance, about 15 seconds in I decided I was way wrong.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I think Corey is the real mastermind genius manipulator of the house. He plays the male version of Nicole and her strategy except he does it so much better. Coast all season acting like a ditzy confused blonde until it gets down to the end when it really matters then turn on the competitiveness and become a comp monster.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

series5orpremier said:


> I think Corey is the real mastermind genius manipulator of the house. He plays the male version of Nicole and her strategy except he does it so much better. Coast all season acting like a ditzy confused blonde until it gets down to the end when it really matters then turn on the competitiveness and become a comp monster.


Yep, and it started the week of DE. I'm not a fan, but he's not stupid. He's winning when he needs to do so.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Corey nominated Victor and Paul.

Victor is his current target.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Nicole won veto. Victor is still likely to be evicted.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Are the live feeds up - during this 1st HoH comp ?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The first part was a couple of days ago and was not shown on the feeds. The 2nd part hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Paul won round 1.

Nicole won round 2.

So round 3 will be between Paul and Nicole.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> Paul won round 1.
> 
> Nicole won round 2.
> 
> So round 3 will be between Paul and Nicole.


So does the winner take James with them?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Neither Nic nor Paul has spoken directly to the feeds, but they are pretty convincing in telling each other that they aren't taking James. Paul helped Nic study and fed James wrong info, so seems like Paul is taking Nic. Nic tells Paul she doesn't respect James and will take Paul. She tells James she doesn't know who she's taking.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Seems to me like both of them beat James. James really did not do much this season.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Seems to me like both of them beat James. James really did not do much this season.


He did have a showmance with the hottest girl in the house!!


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, I think the smartest bet would be taking James, but maybe they're afraid he has too many friends in jury.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Paul said tonight he does not want to reward a bad player (James). But yeah, he would surely beat James. Nicole possibly, but possibly not.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yep, way off 

Victor - *Paul*
Natalie - *Nicole*
Cory - *Nicole*
Paulie - Paul --> *Nicole*
D'vonne - Paul --> *Nicole*
Bridgette - *Paul*
Michelle - *Paul*
Zakiyah - *Nicole*
James - Nicole --> *Paul*


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Victor - Paul
> Natalie - Nicole
> Cory - Nicole
> Paulie - Paul
> ...


Not even close ....


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just got home from my trip and finished.

Paul was an idiot not to take James - he would have beat him. Taking Nicole cost him 500K.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Just got home from my trip and finished.
> 
> Paul was an idiot not to take James - he would have beat him. Taking Nicole cost him 500K.


At least James didn't get $50K, Paul's reason for not picking James.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

brianric said:


> At least James didn't get $50K, Paul's reason for not picking James.


Honestly - if it were me, I would be more concerned about winning 500k, not about who wins 50k. And Paul ended up with only 50k. His decision cost him 450k.

Dumb.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Honestly - if it were me, I would be more concerned about winning 500k, not about who wins 50k. And Paul ended up with only 50k. His decision cost him 450k.
> 
> Dumb.


I totally agree. Too many times you see people who pick their most worthy competitor to final 2 or 3 instead of what's best for number 1. Happens a lot in Survivor.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

And James votes for Paul.


----------

